# Trexlertown Pit Stop...



## Driftpr (Sep 27, 2019)

*Tomorrow more pics ...*


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 28, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 1070766
> 
> View attachment 1070767
> 
> ...



Great pictures.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice pictures, thank you for posting them!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for posting your pictures. I saw one I would've grabbed and then ran back to Arizona before they caught me.


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting your pictures. I saw one I would've grabbed and then ran back to Arizona before they caught me.



Jaja yeah pretty good show lots of cool stuff. Enjoy the pics just sharing the moment we got to keep this alive!!


----------



## kingsting (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for posting these! I never remember to take pictures when I'm there...


----------



## kshimp41 (Sep 30, 2019)

Please let me know who's selling prewar tandem.
Kirby


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2019)

kshimp41 said:


> Please let me know who's selling prewar tandem.
> Kirby



It looks like Lawrence Behry from Virginia.


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 30, 2019)

kshimp41 said:


> Please let me know who's selling prewar tandem.
> Kirby



Larry


----------



## monark-man (Oct 6, 2019)

nice show Joe, we need more monarks to turn up so I can buy them.      monark-man////////////////////////


----------

